# What should I do



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 22, 2008)

I am really stumped at what I should do. I know what I want to do, but I feel like I am being kicked in the teeth.
A little back ground here. I am roughly 300lbs, I work out 4-5 days a week, I have normal BP 110/60 average, normal sugar, cholesteral etc, no meds except thyroid and birth control. I am physically healthy, active, and have been okay with my size for some time now.
My husband's work recently switched insurance companies and they denied me life insurance based on my weight height ratio. I am roughly 5'5.
They told me I had to loose 70-80 pounds in order to qualify. I really need life insurance to cover the bills in case something happened to me. I simply don't know what to do. And no-no other health insurance will take me as I have already tried.
Dieting does not and has NEVER worked for me. I am on a thyroid pill because my intake of food doesn't warrant my weight (and I had a few hypothyroid symptoms) and my GP wanted to see if this helped my metabolism. I haven't lost anything although I do feel a lot better and my hair is growing and my skin is healthier and any general aches and pains I had are almost gone completely.
Any how. I don't know what to do. I do not want WLS but I feel like I am being told that I have to have it or "else", the or else being that if anything happened to me my family would be SOL. I have considered going to my GP and seeing if there is anything that could possibly help me loose weight other than surgery...but at the same time, I don't mind being fat, I like having big breasts and a butt. I enjoy who I am.
But I feel like I am being forced into this descision.
I asked the health insurance company that even if I showed them all my med records etc, how I am healthy, my recent physical, etc, if that would help and she said no. That they went by the height weight ratio and that was that.
I just don't understand.
And I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Jennifer72 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you do indeed have hypothyroid issues, you need to see an endocrinologist. The endo can help adjust your meds better than a general practioner. As far as weight loss with hypothyroidism, one thing that I know helps is taking a kelp supplement (about 200mg) if I'm correct. You'll probably want to check with the doctor and there are books available too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I am really stumped at what I should do. I know what I want to do, but I feel like I am being kicked in the teeth.
> A little back ground here. I am roughly 300lbs, I work out 4-5 days a week, I have normal BP 110/60 average, normal sugar, cholesteral etc, no meds except thyroid and birth control. I am physically healthy, active, and have been okay with my size for some time now.
> My husband's work recently switched insurance companies and they denied me life insurance based on my weight height ratio. I am roughly 5'5.
> They told me I had to loose 70-80 pounds in order to qualify. I really need life insurance to cover the bills in case something happened to me. I simply don't know what to do. And no-no other health insurance will take me as I have already tried.
> ...



I hate to be a piss but please tred VERY carefully here. I was once like you and felt a certain pressure to lose weight for work. I stepped up the exercise, drastically changed my eating habits and wound up doing more damage to myself than if I'd continued with what I was doing. Is having that insurance worth damage to your body? Maybe you can invest some money in something that will acrue interest? Be careful that you don't create for yourself an unhealthy future that is it's own self fulfilling prophesy.


----------



## olwen (Dec 22, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> ... But what if a sound exercise and dietary weight loss program not only improves her health, but allows her to obtain life insurance as well? Will it be worth it, then?



Call me crazy, but Kitty said she works out regularly and her vitals are all normal. How much more healthy does she need to be than that? Isn't that the usual and standard definition of healthy? WTF?!? 

Kitty, maybe you could talk to a lawyer and see if there is anything you can do, or contact someone at NAAFA to see if anyone of their members have ever come to them with something like this to see if they can offer you alternatives.


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> Call me crazy, but Kitty said she works out regularly and her vitals are all normal. How much more healthy does she need to be than that? Isn't that the usual and standard definition of healthy? WTF?!?



Believe it or not, others markers of physical health exist besides the ones commonly measured at the doctor's.


----------



## olwen (Dec 22, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Believe it or not, others markers of physical health exist besides the ones commonly measured at the doctor's.



Yeah, but it seems the ones commonly measured at the doctor only seem to count for something if one is thin.

And if the insurance companies are only going by one's height weight ratio then somebody needs to slip them a memo.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> Yeah, but it seems the ones commonly measured at the doctor only seem to count for something if one is thin.
> 
> And if the insurance companies are only going by one's height weight ratio then somebody needs to slip them a memo.





I have actually looked into those venues before. Thank's for the suggestions too. I did that years ago before I got married and was just trying to get generic health insurance. No-go. Weight is an allowed prejudice and since it isn't illegal...the insurance companies can get away with it.

Lilly: Yes, I have looked at all those possibilities. And trust me, the last "doctor suggested diet" that I went on (even though I followed it exactly and got my check ups) nearly killed me. My body does not take weight loss very happily and it retaliates drastically. The fact is, I really don't want to loose weight. I'm okay where I am at. And I simply can't starve myself as I had to in the past to loose a measly 30 pounds that almost did me in. 

I'm not perfect in the eating department, don't get me wrong. I do eat cookies sometimes and icecream, even cereal, but I don't sit and eat the entire box and if life means never touching those things again, then that's not living. I eat mostly veggies and fresh meats. RARELY anything fried. I eat very little bread as well. I've almost completely quit eating sandwiches all together just because I don't want the bread for some reason.
I don't drink soda except on very rare occasions. I do drink coffee and hot tea, a cup or two a day but everything else is water.
I got your suggestions Comperic, and I will try them, thanks...I haven't looked at that forum yet but I will. But the truth is, I just cannot live on a diet. I can't do it. It does something to me, mentally and physcially it destroys me. So I don't foresee any food regimine helping me any and if anything it will stress me out to the point I will become food obsessive. Which is not good.
So if I loose 70-80 pounds it will have to be through artificial means. I simply don't know any other way for it to work. I am strongly-strongly agains WLS and I find it ironic they (the insurance) is willing to condem me to the health issues associated with WLS but I can't get life insurance as a healthy fat person.


----------



## olwen (Dec 22, 2008)

You shouldn't have to do WLS if what you are already doing is working for you. The grand irony is that if the insurance companies only measure relative health by height weight ratios then someone who is within their acceptable range but who has a chronic illness or several chronic illness will still be able to get insurance. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 22, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I got your suggestions Comperic, and I will try them, thanks...I haven't looked at that forum yet but I will.



Try private messaging Lyle with your concern before exploring the forum.



No-No-Badkitty said:


> But the truth is, I just cannot live on a diet. I can't do it. It does something to me, mentally and physcially it destroys me. So I don't foresee any food regimine helping me any and if anything it will stress me out to the point I will become food obsessive. Which is not good.



I don't know much about hypothyroidism, but I'm sure Lyle can help you tremendously. His approach tends to stand in stark contrast to what is commonly accepted.

Good Luck


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 22, 2008)

Health debate aside... talking an insurance company into covering you (whether for life or health - your post isn't quite clear on that) will be a battle of epic proportions, and one you might not want to undertake. Even with a lawyer and Naafa (hah! like that'll happen), the hoops you'll have to jump through won't see you getting insurance this way for many years. It would be a noble battle (that might help others, too), but not one I can completely recommend if your true goal is getting coverage, and getting it soon. 

While I am pro weight loss, from what you've said so far, I would suggest looking for insurance elsewhere. Forcing your body to the size _they_ want it to be is backwards... the major concern being that if you lose the 70-80 pounds required to get coverage, your battle to maintain that loss will be so unpleasant and so uncomfortable as to make it actually more unhealthy than the extra weight. That's just my guess though - you know best what your body will tolerate, and what you're capable of achieving. 

If you seek life insurance, there are many small policies you can get that require no medical exam. I don't know what the premiums are, and the policies are likely small. But it's something. 

If you want medical coverage, it's a much harder road. The easiest and fastest way to get coverage is through employment or, in some states, self-employment - usually of at least 40 hours per week. If that's impossible, then perhaps your husband's company will consider adding another insurance coverage option to the benefits they offer. Also not an easy task, but hopefully it won't hurt to at least ask about it. 

There's some useful information here and here, and searches turn up even more useful resources and potential tactics. Most promising: "Health Insurance for Overweight Applicants". 

If at all possible - try not to let coverage lapse. The ideal situation is moving from one insurer to another.


----------



## VVET (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like this 'insurance co.' would rather cover a 60 year old smoker who drinks heavily, does drugs, and skydives/drives in demolition derbys for entertainment - than insure you; as long as that person was thin.
Did I also mention trains grizzly bears.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I have actually looked into those venues before. Thank's for the suggestions too. I did that years ago before I got married and was just trying to get generic health insurance. No-go. Weight is an allowed prejudice and since it isn't illegal...the insurance companies can get away with it.
> 
> Lilly: Yes, I have looked at all those possibilities. And trust me, the last "doctor suggested diet" that I went on (even though I followed it exactly and got my check ups) nearly killed me. My body does not take weight loss very happily and it retaliates drastically. The fact is, I really don't want to loose weight. I'm okay where I am at. And I simply can't starve myself as I had to in the past to loose a measly 30 pounds that almost did me in.
> 
> ...



I have been offered insurance through my employer Kitty. For me it is not necessary because I don't have any children or assets to leave behind so I didn't take the option. Every now and then they present a window where you can buy into the insurance without answering any health/weight questions at all but it's only available through the corporate channel. I don't know what kind of work you do and this may be a stretch but is there any way you can check through an employer or some kind of guild? A freelance artists friend of mine buys into insurance through AGMA I think. It's a long shot but I'm just tossing it out there.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear No-N0 Bad Kitty,

This is a tough one. Insurance Companies pretty much "rule the roost" when it comes to customer selection. They have maintained powerful lobbyists in Congress and in the States and make sure laws are favorable to their business climate. If the laws or the situations are not favorable, they just pack up, "take their ball & go home". Just as some did in Katrina. Anyhoo, I have a couple of things you could try & some questions:

1. Does you husband have any other health care plans he can choose from? (Sometimes employees are given the option of several different plans. Just a thought, there might be one easier on you.)

2. Call your the State of Georgia, the agency that regulates Health Insurance and ask them if you were treated according to state regulations. I could not find any reg that was violated, but that does not mean there wasn't one. Here is a link to their website. However, you will probably have better luck if you wait until after the first of January to call any state agency. Most senior employees at public agencies take annual leave at Christmas time and do not come back until after the first. The A team will be gone, you will probably end up talking to the B team.
http://www.gainsurance.org/consumerservice/Complaint.aspx

3. In case you dont get private insurance, you will need to depend on getting healthcare treatment at a public (state) university hospital. I noticed you are from Georgia. You say you are from northeastern GA. Lets assume you are from Augusta. Augusta has branches of the University Health Hospital. I have attached a link to their system below. University hospitals will not deny anyone treatment and will charge you on your ability to pay. Actually university hospitals are often quite excellent. I go to ours in Ark for ½ of my health care voluntarily even when I have private insurance. However, I recommend you go BEFORE you get sick and find a couple of doctors there in the system that you can work with. 

I would start with having a mammogram, if you need one and a PAP smear. The link below provides a traveling service for mammograms . This should tie you into to a gyno doctor for the pap smear  get one. Visit with him/her. Also, mammograms can often be free thru the Susan G Koman foundation.

Getting a Mammogram at University Hospital Georgia (link below) http://www.universityhealth.org/body.cfm?id=38905&oTopID=38055

Next, since you have endocrine issues, I would either make an appt with an endocrine doctor and have a meet and Greet visit or just have a routine discussion about endocrinology with an internal medicine doctor at the university hospital. Also, at teaching hospitals you will get starter doctors who are in school and just learning and they will be supervised by their teacher. Make notes of the Starter doctor and the teachers name. The starter will probably rotate to another clinic. The teacher will probably stay there several years. Be sure and also make notes of all the nurses names. The nurses will be very important if you need to talk to the docs.

Augusta Hospital Link
http://www.universityhealth.org/default.cfm?id=37599&oTopID=37599

These state hospitals and the doctors can also supply with inexpensive medications at their pharmacy and in the case of an emergency can even call one in to your local pharmacy (at a little higher cost).


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 25, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> While I am pro weight loss, from what you've said so far, I would suggest looking for insurance elsewhere. Forcing your body to the size _they_ want it to be is backwards... .



The problem is the only way I have been able to qualify for any insurance is through my husband's job. I CANNOT get insurance in any way shape or form on my own. It just won't happen. I tried for YEARS. 
If I can't get life insurance through his work then I just can't get it.


An no...I'm not going to bothe fighting them. They would win. It's perfectly legal what they do and if I had millions of dollars to fight them I wouldn't need their crappy life insurance policy.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Every now and then they present a window where you can buy into the insurance without answering any health/weight questions at all but it's only available through the corporate channel.



My work is contract so I am on my hubby's policy. I can get health insurance, just not life insurance. I can only get the health because of his job though.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2008)

No-No Bad Kitty, 

Sorry girl, I misunderstood. I thought you needed health insurance, not life insurance. Well, just ignore my previous post. As to life insurance, you might get a little here and there from smaller policies that would give you some piece of mind like with a funeral home (for burial insurance), when you buy a new car (for loan protection insurance to pay the car off), or if you buy a home (for mortgage insurance). I would concentrate on the bigger bills. You also might try to pick up some long term care insurance (that is easier to get the younger you are and harder to get if you get a chronic disease).

Moore's Side note:
My previous advice would stand, however, for anyone having trouble getting health insurance. A friend of mine here in Arkansas uses the University Hospital system and she has no insurance. Other than having to wade thru some bureaucracy, she has good doctors, gets her medication, and has good healthcare. She just has to wait in line sometimes. She is a disabled widow with two children and doesn't have much money. The state charges her as she can afford to pay. She often gets her medication for free.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 25, 2008)

Like Moore, I thought you were talking about health insurance. Life insurance is a whole other scene, and unless you are the sole support of your family (which you aren't if you're getting health insurance through your husband's job ), you don't need very much. The original function of life insurance was to pay your burial expenses (back in the days when people went in for big funerals with a coach, hired mourners, etc.). You can accomplish the same thing with a savings account, and it will pay interest, besides.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 25, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Like Moore, I thought you were talking about health insurance. Life insurance is a whole other scene, and unless you are the sole support of your family (which you aren't if you're getting health insurance through your husband's job ), you don't need very much. The original function of life insurance was to pay your burial expenses (back in the days when people went in for big funerals with a coach, hired mourners, etc.). You can accomplish the same thing with a savings account, and it will pay interest, besides.





I'm not the sole support no, but I do make the most money and pay the majority of the bills. So if something were to happen to me, my hubby would loose our home.

That's why it's important to me to get some. And by some, enough to pay off the mortgage if I were to die, at the minimum.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 25, 2008)

P.s.

Thanks for all the suggestions and support...you guys are alway a wealthy of info and help.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2008)

NNB Kitty,

You & Hubby should have been offered a insurance policy that would pay off the mortgage if either one of you died before the loan was paid off. You might check & see what happened to that. You might see if you can see if it could be issued now. *Or even better*, with interest rates on mortgages dropping like flies, you may want to look into refinancing your loan, and that would be a great time to casually put the two of you on a death & disability policy with your loan lender. (Of course it will cost you a little more, but you may save money on the refinancing.)


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NNB Kitty,
> 
> You & Hubby should have been offered a insurance policy that would pay off the mortgage if either one of you died before the loan was paid off. You might check & see what happened to that. You might see if you can see if it could be issued now. *Or even better*, with interest rates on mortgages dropping like flies, you may want to look into refinancing your loan, and that would be a great time to casually put the two of you on a death & disability policy with your loan lender. (Of course it will cost you a little more, but you may save money on the refinancing.)





Again. I cannot get approved because of my weight. I tried this when we refinanced. I was told "sorry" we can't help you.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 28, 2008)

If you have your back against the wall on this life insurance thing - I would go with *Dr. Feelgood's recommendation *then. Start yourself a personal account and squirrel away money specifically to be used by your hubby in case of emergency need. I would put as much in there as you would put into a life insurance account. Try to have it taken out by automatic withdrawal and try to have the bank fix it so you cannot easily get into it and spend it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you checked into Term life insurance?

I visited that site, and entered my info. I beleive I'm bigger than you and it listed several places I could purchase Term insurance from.


----------

